# This is your poodle, on drugs



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Poor Axel. He was neutered on 7/31, and to keep him calm, we have had to dope him up with acepromazine. Today I was scratching his belly and in his relaxed state, his tongue just flopped out, so I naturally had to get a picture! 

I havent posted about it, but his post-op course has been a little rocky. We had to get a supersize E collar after he undid his stitches the first time. Then, a few days later, when I wasn't home my hubby removed the collar then forgot for an hour, and Axel removed the staples the vet had put in to fix the first problem. Geez.

It has been a long, long 19 days for all of us.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

AAAAWWWWW he is sooooo cute! And what a big cone of shame! He is so handsome even with that tongue flopped out! Hope he heals up very soon.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

He is scheduled to be released from the cone this Saturday. Thank god!

He is the first dog I have had who has not figured out how to drink while wearing the COS. Poor guy! (poor us!)


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Ack, heal up, Axel!! No more stitch/staple removing dear neighbor boy!!! Goodness, you are a gorgeous black !


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Aw, that recovery does sound rocky! So glad he is due to be released from the cone by Saturday!
And I agree with Streetcar - even with the cone and the drugs - my, that is one handsome black SPOO!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh so sorry he gave you a tough time! Such a handsome stinker though! Hahaha!!!! BTW, if he is having trouble wearing his cone to drink or eat, 'sometimes' it will work to put the cone on backwards........................


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I feel ya! The 10 days of post-neuter, limited activity were the LONGEST 10 days of my life. I was counting the days until the stitches were removed. Buck was so annoyed having to be on a leash in our yard when he was used to being free. Only two more days...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poor Axel! Poor you! Lily was great when she was spayed, no cone needed at all. It is especially tough that he hasn't been able to drink.

I had a cat who needed a partial tail amputation after her sister crushed it while they were playing near a door. She ended up with a medium sized dog cone because she was so long in the body and flexible enough to reach around all of the cat sizes. She used to sit on the coffee table with the wide end of the cone resting on the table top. It was a sad sight for sure!

Axel is handsome though, COS and all!

BTW I've sworn off Acepromazine and use Rescue Remedy instead. I thought I had a correct titered dose (withing the range recommended by my vet) for Peeves and had him end up so drugged out one night during a thunder storm I thought about going to emergency vet with him.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

How much Rescue Remedy do you use? I haven't had any luck but I may not be giving enough of it. I gave Buck 1/4 of Acepromazine (?) tablet prescribed by the vet and Buck was as zonked as Axel and not too steady as it wore off.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

So cute! It can be rough when they are determined to get at stitches. My friend had to have a rear leg amputated on her BC. He ended up in a T-shirt, Hubby's underwear, blow up neck collar, extra large cone & a dog life vest. He still managed to get out of all that a couple of times.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Peeves weighs over 90 pounds and I give him a full dropper of RR or if the coming storm is going to be really bad I give two. I know the bottle says give four drops and that is what I would give a small dog, but the bottle also says repeat as needed. For Lily I also give a full dropper if there is going to be a very bad storm (she is much less noise sensitive). Javelin hasn't shown any signs of being noise sensitive so far, but if I needed to give RR to him I would start with the recommended four drops. I think he weighs just over 20 pounds now.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> .. BTW, if he is having trouble wearing his cone to drink or eat, 'sometimes' it will work to put the cone on backwards........................


How interesting! I am fearful to try it at this late date, and will leave things status quo until Saturday, but this is a very interesting suggestion. I might just experiment on him after he recovers 




lily cd re said:


> BTW I've sworn off Acepromazine and use Rescue Remedy instead. I thought I had a correct titered dose (withing the range recommended by my vet) for Peeves and had him end up so drugged out one night during a thunder storm I thought about going to emergency vet with him.


Axel has needed a high dose (60mg) to keep him calm, and I have worried about this. We are following the vets recommendation exactly, but the drug has a really powerful and fast effect and it is a little unnerving to use it. I wasnt aware of the Rescue Remedy option, which sounds like a less harsh way to go


2 more days....I cant wait to have my rambunctious boy back!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor Axel! Sorry it's been so rough. I've been in your shoes with a couple of my dogs' surgeries...thought I'd go insane. You're almost through it, though! Hugs to handsome Axel.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

60 mg? That seems like a lot. I checked the container and Buck was given 25 mg.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> 60 mg? That seems like a lot. I checked the container and Buck was given 25 mg.



The max dose for Peeves my vet set was 50 mg. and he is a 90 pound dog. That sounds too high for Axel. I would try something else when you need him to settle calmly because of a medical issue, RR or a DAP collar or thundershirt.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poor Axel. I hope things get better for both you very quickly.


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Axeldog said:


> Poor Axel... Today I was scratching his belly and in his relaxed state, his tongue just flopped out, so I naturally had to get a picture!
> ...



Hahahaha, That's not nice, hahahaha, taking a picture of him, hehehehe, like that, hahaha but I would have done, hehehehe the same.

He is indeed a gorgeous guy, COS or not. As they say, "This, too, shall pass." Hang in there.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poor Axel indeed! About him not being able to drink while wearing the cone, he needed a bota bag. Had I known, I'd have sent him one!  Wishing your handsome boy smooth sailing ahead!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> 60 mg? That seems like a lot. I checked the container and Buck was given 25 mg.


Yes, the dose is really high. The lower ones didn't seem to have very much effect on his activity/energy. And with the vets advice we gradually increased it to a level that keeps him calm.

At any rate, I would like to use something else if we need to go through something like this in the future!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow! Axel must be a whirlwind! Glad the stitches are coming out today.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Poor guy. Glad they are coming out today and as everybody else has said, he's one good looking boy.

Rick


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Feel better*

Poor Axel.
Nothing worse than the cone of shame.
Hoping your cutie is on the mend.


----------

